# bearded dragon hurt leg ?



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

hey : victory:
yeah just a quick one really i got 2 bearded draogn about a month ago now they are both doing great both growing and eating well but on the smaller one i noticed that her front left foot looked a bit limp and she was dragging it around quite abit but when handling her she is okay and she can run on it but mostly just drags it but she can still climb and jump onto the log and things so 
really what is up with it ? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated 
cheers


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I would suggest a visit to a reptile vet.

Are the dragons still housed together - if so, just maybe the other one has turned on her, bitten her or caused her to fall awkwardly?


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Does he have a UV light and do you dust calcium powder over your crickets, do you also feed the crickets before giving them to your beardie?


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Personally, I'd read your first thread, "it's not all bad!"

I can't remember how many people told you that they might fight or hurt each other, and even though you were 1,000,000% convinced that all these people with their experience, advice, opinions and help were completely wrong, I think you might just find they had a point. 

Shocking, I know. But there we are.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It is very possible that the male has injured her. I would suggest a vet visit. I would also suggest splitting them up as has been recommended to you on previous threads. And as said above - what UV do you have? what supplements are you using?


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

hey again !
the powder that they are on is called Vionate and they have alot of there veg and usually some on there crickets and im not to sure about the UV ill take a look at the receipt but is there anything i could do to help her out with her leg?
Thanks again:2thumb:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> hey again !
> the powder that they are on is called Vionate and they have alot of there veg and usually some on there crickets and im not to sure about the UV ill take a look at the receipt but *is there anything i could do to help her out with her leg?*
> Thanks again:2thumb:


Yes, VET!

Why do you need to take a look at a receipt? Surely you know if you have a UV or not.


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

Go vet and dont house together simple


----------



## Yamori (Nov 30, 2010)

VET VET VET! (sorry it told me to lengthen my message :whistling2


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

okay then im deffinantly going to the vet 
anyone know any reptile specialists vets in kettering/ northampton ?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I am getting very fed up with tellilng people to be careful about how you give advise. When you jump down peoples throats they tend not to take any good advice you give. 

It may not be down to housing two beardies together it may be something like it falling or even getting bitten by a cricket they can be dam awful things sometimes. Yes a vets trip is advisable to check beardie checked over.

Liz


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

where you talking to me when you said jumping down peoples throats ? :blush:
and yeah i am going to the vet during the week wish me luck


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> *where you talking to me when you said jumping down peoples throats ?* :blush:
> and yeah i am going to the vet during the week wish me luck


No - I'm sure Aunty Lizard did not mean you. Good luck at the vets and let us know how you get on. This might help you to find a vet http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/3730-good-herp-vets-near.html


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

thankss 
and i bet it was me PAHAA oh well im sowi :blush:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

jamess& Alice the beardie said:


> where you talking to me when you said jumping down peoples throats ? :blush:
> and yeah i am going to the vet during the week wish me luck



No I didn't mean you and sorry if you took it that way. I meant the people who say well if you didn't house two together or you should have taken advice given in blah blah blah..

People come on here to get advice and gain knowledge not to get slated and have a mob rule come down on them hard. People will stop coming if thats the way they are dealt with. 

Liz


----------



## jamess& Alice the beardie (Nov 14, 2010)

oh okay then 
but thanks for the advice guys it really helped this time :2thumb:

and i mentioned the dust that i was using is this okay or should i change it ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## grim_reaper (Nov 9, 2010)

the vionate should be ok (although i would reccommend nutrobal instead) but should only be used once or twice a week as too many vitamins is bad for your beardie, on the other days you need to dust with calcium powder only


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's quite concerning that your not sure if you have a UV light or not. This light is essential to your beardies life as it gives them the vitamins they can't get from the sun whilst in captivity. Without this light they have no chance of leading a long life. Limp limbs is a common sign of MBD which can occur if UV lighting or calcium is not given to them. This may not be teh case with your little beardie and I hope the vet can find the source of the problem. Make sure you understand what lighting/ heat sources you have in the viv as this will be helpful to the vet.


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

I normally wouldnt get irrate but the fact that you housed your beardies together against the advice of so many people really winds me up. and to further the frustration you then told other newbies that 'its not all bad' and they would be fine- see how you should listen to advice, we dont give it to inconveniance you!! 

Like recommended you need to seperate your beardies, even if your injured one wasnt injured by your other beardie, it will need to be seperate to recover. 

Like previous posts you need to take her to the vets so they can determine the damage and give antibiotics to reduce swelling and help with healing. 

I hope you will listen to the advice given and take her to the vets and seperate them for good


----------

